# Cheap Wine



## okree

I just picked up a bottle of Five Oaks Shiraz for $3.33. I'd seen it in the local Rite Aid for the past few years and my curiosity finally got the best of me. For that price, I expected crap.

I was wrong ... it's actually pretty good. Not world class by any stretch, but a solid everyday table wine nonetheless. Anyone have any other surprise finds for under $8.


----------



## ibglowin

Ever been to a Trader Joe's? 

Tons of wine for less than $10 a bottle including 2 Buck Chuck (3 Buck Chuck in most states).


----------



## okree

Cool, I'll check it out next time I'm in NashVegas.


----------



## Rocky

In my area, Trader Joe's also sells wine under their own label. Most are right around $5 and not bad at all.


----------



## olusteebus

I have never had chuck but I really enjoy winking owl from Aldi's. You may not have an aldi's in Huntsville but you may wish to check it out. winking owl is $2.97 a bottle! I like it much more than Five Oak


----------



## shoebiedoo

A good Chardonnay for around $5.00 is C.K. Mondovi , not to be confused with Robert Mondovi.


----------



## Bartman

Wal-Mart's Oak Leaf line of reds and whites are okay for the non-discriminating palate, and under $3. Cabernet, Shiraz, Merlot - they are reasonable for topping up a low-end kit.


----------



## JohnT

CK Mondavi is rather good and I agree. 

Interesting history of CK Mondavi..

In the Mondavi family, you had the father, with two sons... Robert (who most will know) and Peter. They mostly grew grapes to supply to other wineries, and raised cattle. 

When Robert was rather young, he approached mom and dad to purchase the Charles Krug winery, one (if not THE) oldest wineries in Nappa. The father purchased the Charles Krug winery, and he decided to have both his sons run it.

Robert and Peter tried to follow the Gallo brothers model. Robert was in charge of sales and Peter was in charge of production. The Gallo brothers had a long standing agreement that Ernest would produce as much wine as Julio could sell, and Julio would sell as much wine as Ernest could produce. Although this worked well for the Gallos, this was doomed to failure for the Mondavis.

In no time at all, intense resentment developed between the Mondavi brothers. Robert was out on trips, entertaining potential clients on a winery expense account, while Peter was stuck in the winery doing the grunt work. To make things worse, as the older brother, Robert was always micro-managing Peter's production end of things, keeping Peter on the tightest budget possible. This went on for a number of years until, one day, it all came to a head. 

The way the story goes, Robert and his wife were invited to the White house to attend a state dinner thrown by the President. Since Robert lived rather cheaply, his wife really had nothing to wear to such a formal affair. As a result, Robert used expense account money to purchase a fur coat for his wife. 

Robert's intent was that the money for the fur coat was a loan to be paid back out of his own pocket. Unfortunately, being the older brother, he never told Peter anything about it. 

When Peter found out, Peter exploded. He called Robert a thief and claimed that Robert was stealing money from the family business. Robert took great offense to this attack on his character and a fistfight broke out right in the old CK winery. Robert won the fight with his brother, but lost the next fight. The one with the family.

The aftermath was rather surprising. The family sided with Peter. They demanded that the money be paid back immediately and also gave Peter controlling interest in CK Mondavi. As a result, Robert decided to leave CK, sell off all his stake in the company, and start the Modavi winery. The rift between Robert and the rest of his family was so complete, that Robert even changed the way that his last name was pronounced. The "a" in Mond-a-vi went from a hard "A" (as in "day") to a soft "AH" sound that most of us are familiar with.

Peter did not do well at CK. The winery tanked and they sold off the Charles Krug winery. Peter then started another winery, but wanted to build on the Charles Krug brand by naming the new winery "CK Mondavi".

OK, SO WAY MORE THEN ANYBODY WANTED TO KNOW....

To me, it is very interesting since I have had the same type of falling out with my own family. I have not seen or spoke to them in almost 7 years.

johnT.


----------



## FTC Wines

Bart, I too was buying Oak Leaf wines from Wallmart. At the time new empty wine bottles delivered to my door were $2.13 ea. Oak Leaf was $2.77 a bottle [full of wine, though CHEAP wine] . It was a no brainer, we were drinking 64 cent wine. Did use it to top off too. Now I have 600+ bottles of my wine I no longer need Oak Leaf, good thing too, they went to light weight "eco' bottles. Roy


----------



## BobF

ibglowin said:


> Ever been to a Trader Joe's?
> 
> Tons of wine for less than $10 a bottle including 2 Buck Chuck (3 Buck Chuck in most states).



+1 for TJs. I've started buying a case of their "Old Moon" every year. Pretty darn good $5+/- wine!


----------



## ibglowin

Now that is funny! I was hoping you didn't have to drink 600 bottles of Oak Leaf.....



FTC Wines said:


> Bart, I too was buying Oak Leaf wines from Wallmart. At the time new empty wine bottles delivered to my door were $2.13 ea. Oak Leaf was $2.77 a bottle [full of wine, though CHEAP wine] . It was a no brainer, we were drinking 64 cent wine. Did use it to top off too. Now I have 600+ bottles of my wine I no longer need Oak Leaf, good thing too, they went to light weight "eco' bottles. Roy


----------



## BobF

I tried a bottle or three of Barefoot CS a couple of years ago. Very rough. For the heck of it, I put a coupla bottles in the rack and forgot about them for a coupla years. Tried one a few weeks and was amazed how much it smoothed out - not bad at all.

Lately I've been on a [yellow tail] kick. The Shiraz is tasty and the Shiraz/Cab is even better. I picked an assorted case an added to the rack. I plan to check again at the 1 and 2 year points to see what happens.

I don't expect them to ever be $30+ wine, but very good for that 1/2 bottle every afternoon on the porch. Not that I've noticed $20+ worth of diff between a <$10 and a >$30 anyway. Maybe I just don't swish and gargle long enough to really appreciate the difference! ;-)


----------



## ibglowin

The thing about TJ's is that is you find a wine you really like you better go back and buy a case immediately. Last year they had a TJ's Reserve Syrah from Paso Robles. It was $10.99 a bottle. This was EASILY a $25-30 bottle of Syrah. I bought a couple (must say I really liked the bottle at first sight, really massive) After trying one and seeing it was amazing I headed back the next time we were in Santa fe (a few weeks later) Bought half a case. Looked again a few months later to get another half a case and they were ALL GONE. Looked down in ABQ a month later, ALL GONE. Also wine that they do carry from year to year are not always as good the next year. It seems all to often that people find one that is an excellent buy and it gets snapped up. Then the next time around the wine has been bumped up in production amount but the quality went down the tubes as they say.


----------



## BobF

In all the years (both of them) I've bought "Old Moon" it's been very consistent!!


----------



## ibglowin

There is a lot of "Old Moon" out there for sure. I used some myself for top up wine every once in a while. My favorite place to look up reviews and see what others are saying about wines that are found only at TJ's is Jason's Wine Blog


----------



## Ernest T Bass

johnt - Very interesting article, enjoyed reading it until the end. So sorry about the falling-out with your family. I have witnessed that in my own family.
Semper Fi


----------



## DirtyDawg10

I've had a couple of less expensive wines that were OK. They were The Naked Grape - Pinot Grigio and Barefoot - Sauginon Blanc. I was using them to top up my first batch of wine and if I remember correctly the Barefoot was better. I also needed the bottles


----------



## jswordy

FTC Wines said:


> Bart, I too was buying Oak Leaf wines from Wallmart. At the time new empty wine bottles delivered to my door were $2.13 ea. Oak Leaf was $2.77 a bottle [full of wine, though CHEAP wine] . It was a no brainer, we were drinking 64 cent wine. Did use it to top off too. Now I have 600+ bottles of my wine I no longer need Oak Leaf, good thing too, they went to light weight "eco' bottles. Roy


 

Yep, I still buy those wines. Oak Leaf is a Wal-Mart label. They make a Sweet Red that is a good top-off wine at a cheap price, mild flavored so will not alter your like wine in the carboy, plus all the usuals: cabs, chardonnay, merlot, zinfandel, etc. The zin has too much SO2 in it for my taste, but the others are drinkable and not awful. 

Produced by THE WINE GROUP of Ripon, CA, which also makes several other brands like Bay Bridge, which is sold in groceries. Really all the same wine, I think, just house labeled for different stores. It's a fine inexpensive everyday wine, and the 'eco' bottles are just as good to refill as the heavier ones. I have reused and recorked mine many times.

Of late I have bought Rex Goliath at $5.99 and been pleased. They even offer a moscato, which is perfectly acceptable except it is not quite as intense as the more expensive brands. The Rex Goliath Chardonnay is good, and their cab is good, also. I have not tried the merlot yet.

There's a whole bunch of inexpensive wines that have been giving the high-priced stuff a run in the past few years. Lucky Duck imports wine from all over the world, for one, and you can get that at WM too.

Disclaimer: While I can tell the differences, I tend to be accepting of all wines, so if you are the picky type then your mileage may vary.


----------



## jswordy

olusteebus said:


> I have never had chuck but I really enjoy winking owl from Aldi's. You may not have an aldi's in Huntsville but you may wish to check it out. winking owl is $2.97 a bottle! I like it much more than Five Oak


 
We do have two brand new ALDI's in Huntsville, but I don't know if they sell wine or not. Haven't been in, though I've been in the stores up North.


----------



## TxBrew

John did you get that from the House of Mondavi? I just started reading it last night. Good read so far.


----------



## JohnT

TxBrew said:


> John did you get that from the House of Mondavi? I just started reading it last night. Good read so far.


 

I got this from a number of different books on the history of nappa. On of which is the "house of Mondavi". 

If you like that book, you should look into a biagraphy of Gallo. This is an even more interesting read!


----------



## TxBrew

What's the name of that book?

I really like this book House of Mondavi. It's very well written. Quite the story already and I just got done with the Peter/Robert lawsuit portion.


----------



## TwinMaples

BobF said:


> I tried a bottle or three of Barefoot CS a couple of years ago. Very rough. For the heck of it, I put a coupla bottles in the rack and forgot about them for a coupla years. Tried one a few weeks and was amazed how much it smoothed out - not bad at all.


 
Bob, I did the same with some two buck chuck, it was surprisingly good. I think I'll go into the "cellar", and see if I have any left!

Jim


----------



## olusteebus

I was at world market yesterday and noticed a brand named Tisdale. It sounded familiar to me as someone who had a big party gave me several bottles of wine afterwards and I believe it was Tisdale. 

Anyhow, They had sold out all of Tisdale chard, merlot and only had a few cabs left. It was priced at $4.99. Gonna go back next week.


----------



## jswordy

Constellation Wines - then mouse over BRANDS at the top of the page and take a good, long read:

http://brandcenter.cbrands.com/


----------



## robie

I am going to have to speak my mind on decent but cheap wine. Brace yourselves, for I am going to mention the "B" wine. Yep, Jack Tone dry red "B"ox wine is about as good as box wine can get, IMO.

It is heavily Zinfandel based, really fruity, and has a nice aroma. We drink a lot of it, rather than break into my own wines, which I don't drink on an every-night basis. (I save my wines for the weekends and special occasions.)

Really, it's as good as most $12 to $16 per bottle Zins.


----------



## FTC Wines

Glad to hear SUPER moderators drink CHEAP wines to fill in the gaps! I've done my share of Carlo Rossi just to get the JUGS! Roy [no wine snob here!]


----------



## robie

FTC Wines said:


> Glad to hear SUPER moderators drink CHEAP wines to fill in the gaps! I've done my share of Carlo Rossi just to get the JUGS! Roy [no wine snob here!]




Yah, baby!!!


----------



## shoebiedoo

JohnT said:


> CK Mondavi is rather good and I agree.
> 
> 
> Peter did not do well at CK. The winery tanked and they sold off the Charles Krug winery.
> 
> To me, it is very interesting since I have had the same type of falling out with my own family. I have not seen or spoke to them in almost 7 years.
> 
> johnT.



The old wine maker from Krug is now in aviation and works with me. wealth of information but he doesn't seem to want to talk about it much. too bad.


----------



## ibglowin

*Where to Buy?*

Now you got me! Had not heard or seen that one before. Where do you find it locally? Sounds like an awesome wine for a get together!

I found a review for it on The Reverse Wine Snob. Where they claim to snub their nose at any wine over $20...... Cool site and they liked it as well!



robie said:


> I am going to have to speak my mind on decent but cheap wine. Brace yourselves, for I am going to mention the "B" wine. Yep, Jack Tone dry red "B"ox wine is about as good as box wine can get, IMO.
> 
> It is heavily Zinfandel based, really fruity, and has a nice aroma. We drink a lot of it, rather than break into my own wines, which I don't drink on an every-night basis. (I save my wines for the weekends and special occasions.)
> 
> Really, it's as good as most $12 to $16 per bottle Zins.


----------



## JohnT

shoebiedoo said:


> The old wine maker from Krug is now in aviation and works with me. wealth of information but he doesn't seem to want to talk about it much. too bad.


 
He is the old winemaker from Mondavi AND a pilot. This sound like a guy I would like to meet. Like in the comercial... "The most interesting man in the world"!


----------



## olusteebus

bought a bottle of Lucky Duck Reisling from Walmart yesterday. Not bad at all for $3.97. Gonna try the chardonnay.


----------



## shoebiedoo

JohnT said:


> He is the old winemaker from Mondavi AND a pilot. This sound like a guy I would like to meet. Like in the comercial... "The most interesting man in the world"!



Once you turn into a pilot THAT'S all you want to talk about. We're a messed up breed


----------



## SLOweather

ibglowin said:


> The thing about TJ's is that is you find a wine you really like you better go back and buy a case immediately.



I know people that buy a bottle, and try it in the parking lot before they leave. If they like it, they run right back in and buy more. That's how fast it moves around here...


----------



## ibglowin

You guys in Cali get much more (and usually better) options than the rest of the US when it comes to TJ's.

The TJ's in Napa had a phenomenal selection of wine plus better prices than the winery to boot. Costco still rules as far as price but way less selection except for some stores (like the one in SLO, fantastic selection!)


----------



## JohnT

shoebiedoo said:


> Once you turn into a pilot THAT'S all you want to talk about. We're a messed up breed


 
I had my license (third class), but had to give it up when I got married. I used to take my motercycle to the airport, now I take my wagon to work. Not a fair and even trade if you ask me.


----------



## Chateau

There is no wine to be had for these prices in Pennsylvania as the state exclusively retains the right to sell wine and spirits. 
-Jay


----------



## Brintk

shoebiedoo said:


> Once you turn into a pilot THAT'S all you want to talk about. We're a messed up breed



PP-SEL/IA
I have found that retirement, along with a significantly lower income level than when I was working, has dampened my enthusiasm for that Saturday morning $250-$300 hamburger. (When I got my license a Saturday morning hamburger was about $50 - wet.) I still look up, and search the sky, every time I hear an airplane, however.

On the bright side, I now have more time for winemaking and, especially, wine drinking.


----------



## shoebiedoo

Brintk said:


> PP-SEL/IA
> I have found that retirement, along with a significantly lower income level than when I was working, has dampened my enthusiasm for that Saturday morning $250-$300 hamburger. (When I got my license a Saturday morning hamburger was about $50 - wet.) I still look up, and search the sky, every time I hear an airplane, however.
> 
> On the bright side, I now have more time for winemaking and, especially, wine drinking.



I learned to fly at a part 61 school..FBI funnest part of my training was the $50 breakfasts. J
funny how when you end up doing it for a living its harder to justify flying to some little airport for breakfast. 

Frances copula's Rosa is a good bargin at $8


----------



## JSPL

I picked up a Kanga Reserve Cab last night at the local Jewel for $4.99. It wasn't bad. Not as dry, or as good, as the Charles Shaw (2buck Chuck) Cabernet at Trader Joe's, but a nice enough wine for the price. I'll take this opportunity to say this, I think the $3.00 Charles Shaw Cabernet Sauvignon stands tall next to a $15.00 Kendall Jackson, IMO.


----------



## JSPL

Got a La Finca Malbec from Trader Joe's last night. I was impressed. It was a nice little wine, nothing overpowering, nothing to stop you in your tracks, just a nice Argentinean wine. At $4.99 I would certainly do it again.


----------



## olusteebus

I hhad a bottle of Lucky Duck Chardonnay and I liked it. I taste tested against Winking owl which I really like and LD was very close.


----------



## JSPL

Charlie Shaw did something I'm not happy about. Their Chardonnay has changed drastically and not for the good. For years my wife and I have loved this cheap but very good, dry Chard. Picked one up the other day and noticed there was no year on the bottle. I don't ever remember having a bottle of 2buck chard w/o the vintage on the label. It's not that it was a bad bottle of wine. It certainly was not Chardonnay. It was sweet and lacked the flavor of the past wines. It seemed to me like they took a hodge podge of left over grapes and tossed them all together and bottled it for sale. I'll never again buy a bottle of wine w/o a vintage. I don't care how cheap it is.


----------



## ibglowin

No year means its NV or non vintage so it can have new stuff, old stuff and everything in between. If you like a good Chardonnay on the cheap see if you can find any of the Columbia Crest "Two Vines" series of wines. They can usually be had on sale for ~$4.99 and at some stores if you buy 6 you get an additional 10% off. 

Two Vines has become my go to top off wine. Its good enough to drink on its own and cheap enough to use to top off with.


----------



## JSPL

Thanks, Mike. I'll give Two Vines a try.


----------

